# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ** القران الكريم بصوت القارىء / محمد الطبلاوى ..

## ابو مؤمن

*
أقدم لكم

* *القرآن الكريم بصوت القارىء

محمد الطبلاوى**


* *اضغط على الرابط أسفل

*http://www.mp3quran.net/tblawi.html *

او


http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...lsoura&qid=469


او


http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran&iw_a=view&id=141 


*

----------

